# offshore on the mid north coast?



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

T-curve and I finally have our pfd's and are BUSTING to get offshore! anyone interested for this weekend either sunday or monday?


----------



## hawk (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Kerrie if you do go id love to hear a report especially if you are trolling .heard there are lots of tailor around. Good luck tightlines Hawk


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Bugger, can't this weekend wifes B'Day Saturday so might not be able to get up so early on Sunday morning :lol:

But am keen to get offshore anytime.


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Good to see you both got your PFD's .
Wal and myself are heading offshore off Woolgoolga saturday morning at 5.30 am Launch at Woopie boat ramp your all welcome to come along. We will go on monday also if you want maybe Sawtell depends on what the wind is doing ?

anyway all the best Doug


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

we've decided to go to south west rocks tmrw (sunday)... wish us luck! (was too windy in nambucca offshore today  )


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Have a great day And wish you LUCK. Looks good down there
Doug


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks doug.....unfortunately we had the same problem there with wind...though the swell was flat as a tac. Anyhow we give it a bash and i guess being our first time and blowing like 40 bastards we didnt last to long. We actually ended up at Hathead ...looked better there, but once we were out same problem again and ended up heading back in, up Kinchella creek. Good thing is that we can now say we have been offshore. Just gotta pick the weather and then find some fish.


----------

